# age question?



## az_wife (Nov 18, 2010)

My husband and I are 21 yrs apart, him being older. I am just now reaching my peek, he enjoys sex but is having erection problems and he says his penis is numb and he only has abt 10% feeling. Has anyone ever experienced this? He does not deprive me of anything and we have sex at least 5x a week. He enjoys giving me pleasure but I feel bad because of his issues....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

What are your ages? Sounds like he wants to please you, so this is Great !! half the battle, more than half! Has be tried Viagra or any erection drugs? So long as he does not have a heart condition or meds to interfere, his Doc will likely give him a free sample pack & prescription. 

Why would be only have 10% feeling, is this some diagnosis from a Doctor?


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Go get checked out for diabetes NOW.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Atholk,

Are you bored today? 

I see you everywhere. 

But some of the advice you give is honest and should make some people think.


----------



## az_wife (Nov 18, 2010)

I am 38 he is 59, we have 2 children and have been married for 13yrs. He has tried Viagra and Cialis, and lately the cialis has been giving him headaches and he said it makes him feel strange. I am not sure why he has no feeling, in fact he says he is numb from the waist down. He has no diabetes, I am wondering if it is not something vascular causing decreased blood flow. Even when taking the Cialis it doesn't seem to help with an erection. He told me last night that worse case, he could live with his issues as long as I am happy, which is a very loving thing. He is very loving and doesn't hold his feelings in. I was just curious if anyone has heard of this sorta thing happening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

If he's feeling numb from the waist down get a neurology referral.


----------



## az_wife (Nov 18, 2010)

He has been to a neurologist and they have run every test imaginable, they say there is "nothing wrong"..its deff a mystery
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

I missed the 5x a week thing. Is it possible you're just wearing him out?


----------



## az_wife (Nov 18, 2010)

LOL.......well could be but he is always up to something, even though he knows that he might not be able to do anything he still wants to play around...who knows what the issue is but it definitely frustrates him..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

